# Microsoft Works 3.0/WordPerfect 5.1 w/ HP 870CXi



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone still remember how to configure printers to work with DOS programs? According to HP's website the 870CXi printers are compatible with MS-DOS. Are Works and WordPerfect considered MS-DOS? I usually run them from an MS-DOS box from within Windows 95.

I have used Works and WordPerfect for a long time but recently found a new work-related purpose for them which includes being able to print from these programs. They don't have built in drivers for the 870CXi as this printer came out years after these programs.

I have used Office 4.3, then 95 Pro, and 97 Pro inside Windows 95 with this printer and never learned how to configure the printer driver to work with these older programs, as I never thought I would need or want to. Learning how-to would be nice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

I've never used Works, any version, but there have been both Windows and DOS versions... Your WP5.1 is probably a DOS version, but there *was* a Windows version of that as well.

That said, all DOS programs normally include an internal list of printer drivers that each program supports (and is almost always different for each DOS program), and WP probably has the most wide built-in support for printers of any DOS program written. (You must go into each DOS program and select the best printer driver for your printer within that program -- unlike in Windows, where the operating system provides the printer driver to each Windows application.)

HP used to provide WPDOS print drivers with its printers, but I'm sure the 870cxi you have came out after they discontinued doing this.

At least for WP, many newer HP printers can use drivers for older models, in emulation mode... for example, a newer HP laser can print using a much older WordPerfect HP laser printer driver in many cases, although you probably won't be able to access all the features or built-in fonts in the newer printer. There's a great website for WPDOS users, that includes newly written print drivers for the 5.x and 6.x versions of WordPerfect for DOS... and just a couple of years ago I used it to download and install a WP print driver for my new HP LaserJet 2420... it works like a charm. Just search for "WP DOS Updated" on the web and you are sure to find it, along with detailed instructions for downloading and installing the proper driver into WP5.1,

Hope this helps.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you for the WP DOS Updated information. I found this site and my printer is listed about 1/2 way down the page. There is a lot of reading but I'm sure I can figure it out. Thanks a lot! P.S.: I am assuming my version is the DOS version, the copyright is 1982, 1989 and according to a web search 5.1 for Windows didn't come out until 1992.


----------

